
Ask HN: What are alternatives to Chrome? - bloomca
I am curious, what people usually use. Is Chromium safe and bug-free enough to use it? Is anything worth outside Firefox&#x2F;Safari?
======
dexterw10
Refrain from using chinese browsers. They tend to send private user data to
chinese companies. Best alternative is Firefox. Chromium is a bit buggy &
catches many ads & malware.

~~~
thepapanoob
> Chromium is a bit buggy & catches many ads & malware

chromium literally is the foundation of chrome... wich makes your statement
rather wild

~~~
dexterw10
I installed Chromium...& it kept on crashing & installed some shitty adware on
my device.

------
chmielewski
Chrome/Chromium uses a lot of RAM but most computers these days have RAM in
abundance. You can try Opera or Firefox but I would stick to the main big
browsers if you aren’t stressing on RAM usage.

------
Bizarro
I'm using Brave and happy with it except for no sync as of right now.

------
Rjevski
Safari is pretty good, and while it's not open-source, it's from a company
that _so far_ has proven to be respectful of privacy.

------
sidcool
Brave browser works pretty well on Android phones

~~~
Bizarro
Yep, had to switch to Brave on my Android phone too because Firefox was
killing my battery.

